# Red spots on cat ears



## PearlJAtlanta

Hello. I was searching the web to find an answer, and saw this forum. 
Its good to find a forum that is all about cats! 

We have a cat that is about 7 months old. He is a very aggressive tannish gold cat, with a pinkish orange tint. Anyway, we love him even tho he bites, scratches, etc! lol. 

I noticed that he has red circles sploches on both ears. I have never seen or noticed them on him until a couple of days ago. They aren't very dark, and you have to be holding him to see them. My son noticed them today also and pointed them out to me, so I don't believe it is in his natural color, but something that might be wrong with him. Anyone have any idea what this could be?

Thanks so much!

Looking forward to stopping by often with all my cat questions!


----------



## coaster

Welcome to the forum!! Glad to have you here!!

Don't have an answer, but some questions which may help someone figure this out:

1) are they on the inside or outside of the ear?

2) how big are they?

3) are they filled circles or rings?

4) is the colored area of the skin raised or bumpy, or is it smooth as the adjacent skin?

5) does the cat scratch that area frequently?

6) does he shake his head like his ears are bothering him?


----------



## PearlJAtlanta

Hi and Thank you.  . 

The appear to be on the inside, but are visible from the outside also, so almost as if they are on both. It is hard to tell. They are a dark purplish red today. They are just a bit smaller than a dime. They are filled circles. 
It is smooth and not raised. I havn't seen him scratch or shake his ears or head at all. He has never been outside. I had read that it could be from the sun, but he has never been out so that wouldnt be it.

We are very concerned and I want to take him to the vet but am short on cash this month, so It will more than likely be next month before I can do that, if needed.

Thanks for any help and your response.


----------



## coaster

OK, I'm stumped. I was thinking ringworm, but I'll need to do some research. Hopefully someone else will take a look at this, too, and offer some advice. Most of the traffic on this site is in the evening, so we might have to wait.


----------



## Lisa 216

Have you considered Lyme disease? I don't know if that's a problem where you live. I'm not familiar with Lyme symptoms in animals but in people the circular rashes are usually the first sign. Even if the cat is indoors, the ticks can easily get in the house on people or other animals.

I would at least call the vet and describe the symptoms to see if it's urgent. Perhaps your vet will allow you to do a payment plan so you don't have to delay treatment. Good luck!!


----------



## tigersmom

My kitty had one little red bruise spot on his ear. I think it was from him rough housing with the brush. I was brushing him, and he kept trying to bite and play with the brush. The next day I saw a little sore/bruise, but went away a day or two later. My cat is orange too. Has he possibly been playing a little rough and hurt his ear?

Good luck,


----------



## coaster

Well, I'm still stumped. I've been doing some research, and can't come up with anything. The info on feline Lyme disease I read doesn't mention spots. Ringworm is still a possibility, I suppose. If it is, you'd think there would be some hair loss and itching. I hate to tell you your cat's all right and be wrong. But I suppose if the behavior, eating, etc are all normal, it should be OK to just keep an eye on it for a few days and see if it gets worse or not. If it doesn't get any worse or affect him physically you might be all right waiting until next month. Maybe it's just some normal skin pigmentation that's just now starting to come out, are some change in hair color. Maybe this evening someone who knows what this is will come across this topic and post an answer. I left a post in the "Health" section redirecting to this, also.

I edited this to add that if it is ringworm, that's something you want to get taken care of pronto, not because it endangers your cat's life but because it's so problematic getting rid of the fungus spores once they're spread all through your house.


----------



## PearlJAtlanta

Hi again. Thanks for the responses. 

I originally posted that the places were the size of a dime, but I looked at them good today and they are the size of a flat pea. 

I would think it was maybe just a place but the strange thing is it is on both ears. It is very odd looking. I wish my digital was a good one, and I could post it. The places aren't raised but flat and look like they are actually inside the ear skin because they appear if you look at his ear from both the inside and the backside. 

Thanks for all your help tho, and for linking me to the other section. 
I will check back later on tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## MarkT

I would consider Ringworm. Also, check his fur and see if you can find any other spots of hair missing or sores. Lymes disease as mentioned by someone else can cause sever muscle soreness. Also, just check inside your cats ears and make sure they are clean and free from any mites and or infection. I supposed it could be some type of allergy but, doubtfull. When the funds are available just take your cat to the Vet and have him/her run a fungal culture. Also, make sure to check yourselves for any spots just in case it is ringworm.


----------



## harley's mom

I would definatly consider ring worm...but Lyme disease can also cause a rash....usually a red circular rash called a "bull's eye". I would definatly take a trip to the vet. I had a bout of ring worm with my 3 cats that took 6 months to clear up! I think if I had caught it early enough it wouldn't have been so bad :?


----------



## PearlJAtlanta

thanks everybody! I will try to go ahead and take him to the vet and see if I can find one to let me post pone payment or hold a check. 

Thanks bunches!


----------



## coaster

Good luck, PearlJAtlanta! And please let us know what you find out. We'd like to know your cat's OK, and we'd also like to learn what those spots are.


----------



## PearlJAtlanta

I have him an appointment for Friday at four to find out what the spots are.
I will be sure to let ya know! 

Thanks!!!


----------

